# Killington 4/21/2013



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 22, 2013)

I was going to go up for the whole weekend, but decided at the last minute to just do Sunday. Pulled in around 9:30 or ten. It was actually quite cold, I ended up not shedding any layers the whole day.

Not much really softened up throughout the day. Upper superstar was (for real) a sheet of ice, and even lower stuff became frozen granular again late afternoon. The only good bumps I could find were on the Needles Eye face, with a run out back to Superstar. There was some corn on East Wall for a while, too. Dipper looked like it had some good bumps but was closed the whole day for no apparent reason.  (Note I said no apparent and not "no reason"). 

Also, for me it felt like a bad ju-ju day. I felt uneasy all day for some reason, and maybe because of feeling overly cautious I had some serious falls and left with a headache and bruising. I'm glad I started wearing a helmet this year. 

In terms of coverage there was a lot of loss from last week. Not sure how they will keep the gondola running until next weekend.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2013)

We had planned to ski sugarbush but the early reports were that the conditions were tough - everything froze!  maybe it softened up later in the day but driving 2 hours would have been a bummer if the conditions were sketchy.  When bumps freeze they are not fun any longer!

However, we were at killington on Saturday and everything was super super soft except for the top of K1 where it is crispy but trackable!  Superstar was thick and a lot of work to ski - we opted for trails like bittersweet but it felt like we were skiing in very wet powder.  The Snowdon side was very skiable.  

My Trip report will have more info!


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah I heard Saturday was better (and warmer).


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Saturday was like the old saying, if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes. One minute the sun would be out, the next it would be snowing. This went on pretty much the whole day. By the way it was 73 degrees at our house down in the valley when we arrived Fri afternoon followed by monsoon rains Fri. night.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like last Sunday, too.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the TR, now I don't feel so bad about bailing on Sunday. I would have been able to buy a lift ticket on Liftopia Saturday night for $30, by the time I considered going Sunday morning, the deal was off, I didn't want to spend $59, so I decided not to go. I still think I'll make it there at least once before they stop spinning lifts, had a blast there last Spring, hadn't skied Killington in about ten years before that.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think you missed much. If you give them another lift ticket or show them a season pass, you can get 25% off on a weekend and 50% midweek, or flag someone with a season pass to K down for the same discount.


----------



## 180 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know where you skied, but Sunday was far superior to Saturday.  Bluebird sun and warmer.  The sun made all the difference. Many things did not soften, but Eastfall skied amazing with large piles of soft bumps, Escapade, The Light, Powerline, Vertigo was off the charts with an incredible lines. Sketch was thin and challenging.  Ovation was also great including the upper headwall.    Lower Superstar seeded bumps were perfect.  Kudos to K for spinning the lifts till 5pm!
See it all here:
https://plus.google.com/photos/104145002472724772294/albums/5869641267605073729


----------



## JimG. (Apr 22, 2013)

I was there both days, Saturday was definitely better. It was mostly cloudy but warmer. It was weird that all that sun barely made a dent yesterday. SS was a sheet, the two bump courses on SS were pretty hard. Ovation was open T2B on Saturday and was awesome, the lower headwall was closed yesterday, probably for good reason. Canyon area skied great on Saturday, closed and crunchy yesterday. 

The best snow I found Sunday was East Fall and believe it or not Powerline. Powerline was facing the sun and got corned up enough to make a sweet bump line T2B. So we would do 2 Powerlines and then an East Fall to the bottom, rinse and repeat. 

Lots of snow on SS, Skyelark, and Bittersweet. My guess is those are your remaining lift served options for the rest of the season.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 22, 2013)

Forgot about powerline, that was my absolute favorite for the day. If only it were longer.


----------



## 180 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jim don't know how I missed you.  You going this weekend?

Are these bumps really hard?


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 22, 2013)

180 said:


> Are these bumps really hard?


They seem hard to me. Just look how deep those troughs are! 

IMHO, Saturday was the better day. Sunday had its good points, most notably awesome sunshine, but the few trail segments that did soften only did so for short windows.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 22, 2013)

180 said:


> Jim don't know how I missed you.  You going this weekend?
> 
> Are these bumps really hard?



Al, we ski at Hunter all winter and miss each other every weekend! Not coming up this weekend, visiting David at RIT in Rochester. Be back up at K first weekend of May.

I didn't say really hard, I said pretty hard and they were at about 10am. But they did soften nicely by the time we got back over to SS at 2:30 or so. But alot never did get soft and I still think the snow skied better on Saturday.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 22, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> They seem hard to me. Just look how deep those troughs are!
> 
> IMHO, Saturday was the better day. Sunday had its good points, most notably awesome sunshine, but the few trail segments that did soften only did so for short windows.



That line on skier's right was smooth and very nice top to bottom.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 22, 2013)

JimG. said:


> That line on skier's right was smooth and very nice top to bottom.



I was jk about the difficulty of those lower ones. The ones on the top headwall I would not kid about!

Anyone know if Killington seeded those lines or if they just marked them off after someone else made them (KMS maybe)?


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone know what lift tickets are during the week right now? Seeing $31 on Liftopia but K's website isnt showing current rates.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 22, 2013)

Edd said:


> Anyone know what lift tickets are during the week right now? Seeing $31 on Liftopia but K's website isnt showing current rates.


Rates:                        Adults 19-64  $49.00
            Youth 7-18  $38.00
            Senior 65+  $42.00
http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/conditions/index.html


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 22, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> I was jk about the difficulty of those lower ones. The ones on the top headwall I would not kid about!
> 
> Anyone know if Killington seeded those lines or if they just marked them off after someone else made them (KMS maybe)?



Those lower ones were seeded...too perfect to form naturally.

Don't know about the line on the upper headwall. Those were big and steep, fun to ski on Saturday, didn't go near them yesterday.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Those lower ones were seeded...too perfect to form naturally.
> 
> Don't know about the line on the upper headwall. Those were big and steep, fun to ski on Saturday, didn't go near them yesterday.


They were hard at 2pm.  You could see the glaze on them riding the lift.


----------



## mlkrgr (Apr 22, 2013)

Though if you do have a season pass from elsewhere or another lift ticket, you can show that to get 50% off midweek or 25% weekends; this deal ends up being better if you do it vs Liftopia pricing should you be there midweek.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Apr 22, 2013)

180 said:


> I don't know where you skied, but Sunday was far superior to Saturday.  Bluebird sun and warmer.  The sun made all the difference. Many things did not soften, but Eastfall skied amazing with large piles of soft bumps, Escapade, The Light, Powerline, Vertigo was off the charts with an incredible lines. Sketch was thin and challenging.  Ovation was also great including the upper headwall.    Lower Superstar seeded bumps were perfect.  Kudos to K for spinning the lifts till 5pm!
> See it all here:
> https://plus.google.com/photos/104145002472724772294/albums/5869641267605073729



I totally agree!  Sunday was awesome - I guess also having been there Wednesday & Thursday helped me to know where the good stuff was.  Stayed over and skiied today (Monday) too which was a replay of Sunday with slightly earlier ripening.  Four incredible days of spring bumpin out of the last six - now it's back to reality for a week or so...


----------



## 180 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> I totally agree!  Sunday was awesome - I guess also having been there Wednesday & Thursday helped me to know where the good stuff was.  Stayed over and skiied today (Monday) too which was a replay of Sunday with slightly earlier ripening.  Four incredible days of spring bumpin out of the last six - now it's back to reality for a week or so...



You have the life! Called to you when I was coming out of Ovation.


----------

